# Just one smoker



## grampyskids (Jan 27, 2010)

If you had to make a decision on having only one smoker, which one would you chose. Electric, gas, off-set Weber etc. Which brand and style would you chose?


----------



## r 12 (Jan 27, 2010)

Home made stick burner


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2010)

I would have to choose my Horizon offset, I love burning wood.


----------



## rw willy (Jan 27, 2010)

IF I were picking from what I already have?  My UDS.  If I'm picking from ALL smokers, I'd pick a offset stick burner.


----------



## taterdavid (Jan 27, 2010)

i would also choose my offset for the ability to burn wood


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would have to stick with my Smoke Vault 24" that is if Jerry wouldn't come off the lang.


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 27, 2010)

:PDT_Armataz  _01_37:


BUT, I do like my WSM, great for smaller cooks, and I burn wood in it also.


----------



## rickw (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh, I like my WSM too, believe me it's nice to sit in here in the warm house while the WSM is out in the cold doing it's thing for hours on end with no help from me.


----------



## hemi (Jan 27, 2010)

see below..


----------



## carpetride (Jan 27, 2010)

I would choose my Stumps.


----------



## meateater (Jan 27, 2010)

For now it's my UDS on my balcony. When I get a home it will be a homemade offset. Then I will have 2 great options.


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 27, 2010)

It would have to be my cookshack FEC-100, its my stress reliever.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 27, 2010)

Lang........


----------



## ol' smokey (Jan 27, 2010)

My first choice is always my UDS then the Char-Griller.


----------



## blue (Jan 27, 2010)

Stick burning in my Cimmarron


----------



## jdt (Jan 27, 2010)

offset stick burner for me, if someone else it buying make it a jambo please


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 27, 2010)

Thats easy.  a WSM.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Jan 27, 2010)

I've never used any other one besides these two that I built.  I don't think I'd want to change.
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## tn_bbq (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm pretty fond of the Backwoods Smokers.

They are insulated and do a good job.


----------



## denver dave (Jan 27, 2010)

Traeger Texas


----------



## ribrib (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm with Carpetride on this one. Stumps Smokers all the way.








RibRib


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 3, 2010)

Gotta love playin' with fire, I'd go offset.  If I get lazy down the road I'd say a Treager for the simplicity


----------



## smoking gun (Feb 3, 2010)

As for the ones I have, my modified SNP is great with lump and splits. If I had my choice of any and an unlimited budget I'd go with a Lang or a Jambo.


----------



## slim (Feb 3, 2010)

Lang 60 with warmer


----------



## gnubee (Feb 3, 2010)

Unlimited budget I'd go for a Stumps Prince. 

Failing an unlimited budget........

My small Cobb Cooker, perfect size for just the Wife and I. Will easily cook/smoke a whole meal for 2 and uses only about 12 briquettes to do so. It takes only 10 minutes to fire up and come up to temp.

For any more than two people I'd pick my MES but upgraded to the 40 inch cause the 30 is a tad too small for a whole rack of ribs.

PS........If ronp replies with anything but a 40" MES with window.

I'm traveling down to Gnu Mexico and drowning him in a Vat of Yoshidas.


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 3, 2010)

For pure versatility as a smoker AND grill, nothing beats a Weber kettle.


----------



## chefrob (Feb 3, 2010)

offset.......with a chainsaw you will never run out of fuel.


----------



## garyt (Feb 3, 2010)

I do love my Lang


----------



## silverwolf636 (Feb 3, 2010)

I've tried the kettle and didn't care for it. But, I sure like my side fire pit. 
--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 3, 2010)

Im all Weber myself, 22" Kettle for grilling, and the 18.5" WSM for smoking.  Cant beat em imho.

Gave away my offset, and sold my GOSM...  soon to add a 22" WSM to my Weber family


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Fortunately, we can have more than one  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I have the Weber for over a decade and have used it for many delicious things.

But I also have the CGSP I got in 2008, and it's my fave for general smoking and for grilling steaks. In fact, the kettle's only been used perhaps 6-8 times since I got it.


----------



## rickw (Feb 3, 2010)

I just this year got rid of my gas grill. I ended up buying a Weber Performer for $188.00. I absolutely love this grill and will never go back to propane.


----------



## herkysprings (Feb 3, 2010)

I want that open pit they have at the Salt Lick...

http://www.saltlickbbq.com/

I'd also like to go there one day... :D


----------



## acemakr (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm still researching but.... 8 Ball says "Traeger Texas" with the WSM a very close second. If I'm wishing, I'll have both.


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 3, 2010)

I won't ditch my Weber gas grill. It's 11 years old, and still looks great and works properly. 

I do toss a few smoke chips in when using it though. Just a small piece of expanded metal between the layers of 'flavorizer' bars, drop the chips onto that one spot...  makes a big difference in flavor


----------

